# JKD Training Locations



## Tames D (Aug 26, 2006)

Doe's anyone know of a publication of some sort that lists locations of JKD schools? I'd like to supplement my training with Jeet Kune Do.

Thank you.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 28, 2006)

QUI-GON said:
			
		

> Doe's anyone know of a publication of some sort that lists locations of JKD schools? I'd like to supplement my training with Jeet Kune Do.
> 
> Thank you.


A good start may be here.
http://www.jkdbrotherhood.com/


----------



## Mikael151 (Aug 29, 2006)

That link sucked.  I want to know if there's a school in the Las Vegas area.  I don't want to join another messageboard, thanks.  Respectfully, do you know of any JkD schools in the Las Vegas area?
Thank you,
Mikael


----------



## Tames D (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm looking for the Los Angeles and Orange County areas.


----------



## MJS (Aug 29, 2006)

http://inosanto.com/instructors.php

http://www.jkdwednite.com/usa.htm

Here are a few links I came across.  

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2006)

QUI-GON said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the Los Angeles and Orange County areas.



I think Paul Vunak has people there:
www.fighting.net


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 30, 2006)

Mikael151 said:
			
		

> That link sucked. Thank you,
> Mikael


*That was an ignorant comment*. If you would of took the time. You would of found that site has top instructors from all over the US and abroad.


----------



## Mikael151 (Aug 30, 2006)

akja said:
			
		

> *That was an ignorant comment*. If you would of took the time. You would of found that site has top instructors from all over the US and abroad.


yeah, it kinda was.  I apologize.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks guys. Good information. I think I'll start with Paul Vunak.


----------

